# Proxyadresse in Router eingeben



## Andrax (15. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde gerne mein Netzwerk mit WLAN nachrüsten.

Istzustand   4 Rechner mit fester IP Adresse
Zugang zum Internet über Proxyserver.

Um nun ab und zu per Notebook oder Mobiltelefon
ins Internet zu kommen (Kunden) möcht ich diesen
dies per WLAN ermöglichen.

Habe einen TP-LINK TL-WR841 hier liegen bekomme
aber keine Verbindung zum Internet.
Verbindung zum Netzwerk ist vorhanden (ping funktioniert)
Ich habe schon sämtliche Verbindungsarten versucht WAN,LAN 
immer mit dem gleichen Resultat Netzwerk ja , Internet nein

Hat jemand einen Tipp ?


----------



## ikosaeder (18. März 2013)

Schau mal nach, was du für eine IP Adresse bekommst und was für eine IP das Netzwerk hat. Vielleicht funktioniert dein DHCP nicht. Windows vergibt dann eine fiktive IP und zeigt Netzwerk an, das dir aber nichts bringt. Wenn du weißt in welchem Bereich deine IP liegen muss, kannst du eine fest vergeben.


----------

